# Advice on Spawning needed



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a young female betta and im planning to spawn her with a new male im going to get. should i keep her in the 10 gallon i just got as the breeding tank or should i just keep her in her normal home?

im new to this and i have done some research but i need some advice from experience.:fish:


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

anyone? i'm thinking of getting a pair of quality HMs


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i just put my female in a 10 gallon tank


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Betta0fish,

What I can remember from breeding bettas is to have at least 3 tanks: 1 for the spawning tank 10 gal and 2 holding tanks for the female and male after breeding.

1st You want to set up the 10gal tank for the male (no gravel). When he is ready he will build a bubble nest to put the eggs in. To help keep the bubble nest intact I used half a styrofoam cup (coffee cup) and attach to the top side of the tank away from the filter (note: before breeding I would switch to an airstone attached to a pump for circulation). 

2nd When water conditions are ideal in a established tank and he starts to make bubbles at the surface I would attach the foam cup and put a plastic betta container inside the tank for the female to be put in. After the female is placed in the container the male can see her and won't be able to hurt her. After the bubble nest is completed in the foam cup can she be released. He will wrap herself around her to squeeze out the eggs, don't be alarmed she will be in a paralized state this is normal; so he can put the eggs in the nest without her eatting them. This process will go on until he flares at her to go away, that is when you should net her and put her in a holding tank. The male will care for the eggs until they turn into fry. When they are fry the male must be removed and put in a holding tank (by himself) or he will eat them. 

Food: In preperation for breeding and the fry, I would feed frozen misquito larvae to the parents for nutrition. Fry: hatch brine shrimp for the 10 gal tank (there are kits on how to do this). 

Spawning tank: Syphon 1/2 of the water out of the 10 gal tank, again keep an airstone for cirulation of the water and do patial water changes everyday to keep the water from killing the fry and careful of syphing up any fry. 

Hope this helps,
UbberFish

Ps. For all those more experienced in the breeding department please add anymore input that I left out or can make the process easier thanks.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thank you ubberfish! i dont think I can get another ten gallon but I do have a big containerthat I could keep my female in. And I could probably do 100% water changes everyday for the female.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been feeding my female some freezedried bloodworms and some betta pellets about 3 times a day. I just ordered my male from aquabids and he still hasn't got here. For the fry, I have the Hikari first bite thingies, are these ok?


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

I would feed live food for the fry at first until they are big enough to eat pellets. Here is a great explanation on feeding betta fry as well as taking care of them:

http://www.bettatalk.com/rearing_basics.htm

Also if you are going to keep the bettas in the container you only have to do full water changes (100%), once a week, more info on this at:

http://www.bettatalk.com/jarred_bettas.htm

Another good site:

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/catview.imp?catid=855

UF


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

Well the fry food called hikari first bites are powdered and their tiny grains of crushed food.


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

actually let me know if the powdered food works out I'm thinking of breeding rainbows and it would save me the trouble of having to build a cuture of the fry to eat; before switching to bigger live food.

UF


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ok I'll try to post some pic of my new Hm male and his fry (if I get some). I also saw these things called Liquifry and if u put a couple drops of it into the fry tank, it would create a positive bacterial boom. You could also try egg yolk and water. I'm going to experiment all of these so I'll let you know


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

My New Male HM


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*betta spawning*



betta0fish said:


> I have a young female betta and im planning to spawn her with a new male im going to get. should i keep her in the 10 gallon i just got as the breeding tank or should i just keep her in her normal home?
> 
> im new to this and i have done some research but i need some advice from experience.:fish:


 Hi, I bred my bettas 2 weeks ago and a success, I put my pair in a triangle shaped 1/2 gallon with no airation at all, the male built his nest and the female helped him. After about 2 hours of watching them as the male can get so aggressive he will kill her. I took her out and put her back in her home. After my fry were free swimming I took the male out and put him back in his home. I then went and bought one of those breeder nets and poured my fry in there and went and bought some live plants with algae on them and put the breeder net in a ten gallon tank, they are doing great and growing, just make sure you have a lot of homes for these males when they begin to fight at about 2 months, lol. Mine had about 200 fry hatch, fun fun. Well good luck and keep in touch.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

could I put the breeder net in the spawning tank(10gallon)? and how many breeder nets did you get?


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

when I breed mine I just took the female then the male out, lowered the water and kept them in my 15 gal I used as the spawning tank.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ok.. ummm I'll try both ways and I'll let u uys know if one is better than the other way or if they're the same


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*bettas*



betta0fish said:


> could I put the breeder net in the spawning tank(10gallon)? and how many breeder nets did you get?


Hi again, I put all my fry in one, they are as big as a grain of salt when they hatch. I got some micro baby fry fish food from the store and give them a pinch of that a day 3 times and also got some live sea weed that has algae on it and let it float freely and they love algae. Mine will be 3 weeks tommorrow and are doing wonderful.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ok that reasures me that powdered food works for the fry. Is yours(fishyfreek) called Hikari First Bites? Where can I get seaweed? I have some Indian Almond Leaves


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

wow that a PRETTY boy!!! your gonna have some beautiful babies


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks but that depends on my female, I couldn't afford another HM female so I got a young red finned, dark bodied female(veil tail) from a really nice fish shop. I 'll try to post a pic of her.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

any ideas of what color the fry might turn out?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

:fish::fish::smile::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

This is the Female I plan to spawn my HM male with 

By the look of her stomach, it looks like she has a lot of eggs


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

start naming colors and color combinations...when you get to about 6,000,000 or so; you might be half way there..


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

HUH? What does that mean Lohachata?


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*Bettofish*



betta0fish said:


> ok that reasures me that powdered food works for the fry. Is yours(fishyfreek) called Hikari First Bites? Where can I get seaweed? I have some Indian Almond Leaves


No, mine is called Tetramin,baby fish food "E" for egglayers. Go to your fish store and look at there live plants and find a little with algae on it, it doesnt have to be seaweed but get a small piece and put that in there with your fry watch them swim to it and they will hang out there forever. anything is cool as long as they have algae on it. the algae is there main diet.


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*bettofish*



betta0fish said:


> any ideas of what color the fry might turn out?


When I bred mine before this batch they were all yellow, the dad was yellow with the prettiest red looking blood vessel in his fins, the female was white with deep maroon fins. The main color is going to be dominant.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ok ummm, i have a plant in the spawning tank right now, i think its called pearl grass or something. I made a new thread with what i have started to do and plan to do for my spawn.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i remember some of my livebearers hanging out around some of my plants and pecking at it, i didnt know what it was that they were pecking at so i washed it off, i geuss i shouldnt have done that


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

the name of my new thread is first time spawning updates and stuff

i kinda messed the title up though please look at it


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

as with humans.. darker colors in genenetics are often dominant.. i had a dalmation platy (white and red with black spots) breed with a blue platy .. 13 babies and there all blue and silver


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

o thats good to know i have no idea what my betta fry might turn out like if i spawn my male and female


----------

